# Vintage (pre-1980) Guitars: What is your (current) poison?



## Alex Csank

Polls are pretty limited, but please vote on your current favored vintage guitars. 

Let's share our taste is in vintage guitars. Are most of you Fender and Gibson fans, or are you into older MIJ guitars? Maybe you favor ancient 'luthier-crafted' classical guitars or maybe you have an 'off-beat guitar brand' from Europe you just love. Whatever your tastes, please tell us, even if it's only your 'dream guitar' and you don't yet own it...oh, and pictures PLEASE!

I have a love for unusual guitars that play and look great - well look great to me anyway. I don't mind the patina of age and quirky electronics...that's just part of the charm of an older guitar. Besides, the unusual, odd-ball guitars are more affordable than the most popular vintage collectible guitars. But that's just my perspective...what's yours?

My favorites (in no particular order) are:
'pre-CBS Fender Jaguar (don't own yet)
Gibson ES-335 (don't own yet)
'66 Hagstrom I
'67 Domino Californian
'68 Univox Coily
'69 Teisco Del Ray ET-110
early '60s Airline Big Horn (don't own yet)
early '60s solid body Supros, Danelectros, Silvertones
late '50s Kay Barney Kessel with 'Kleenex-Box' pick-ups and 'Full Kelvinator' headstock
Lots of others (mostly electric)


----------



## bagpipe

This is my only vintage guitar. A 1960s Mason lap Steel. Made in Canada!


----------



## Scottone

I have a 70's "lawsuit" Ibanez Gibson Dove copy. I think that it's basically made out of plywood but it plays and sounds pretty good.


----------



## puckhead

I only have a couple to contribute:

1949 Gibson's lapsteel (oops, cell phone pic)









early 60's Hofner archtop


----------



## Electraglide

A poll after my own heart. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Guitars/HDGuit004.jpg
Right now the Kent and the Saga II get a fair bit of play. The other Kents, the Mansfield and the others come out as the mood strikes me. Sometimes the newer ones come out but I like the sound and feel of the older ones. And a dream guitar? Well, a Norma semi-hollow would be interesting, as would a Polaris I and III. And the weekend's coming so who knows what I'll find. Mind you I went out last weekend, looked at a few guitars including a 1950 Kay Flattop and came home with a new, to me, bike. And according to a brochure on E-bay, my Kent Hollowbody is from '64. The pic isn't clear enough to read the model tho.


----------



## dwagar

in pre-'80 guitars I have 3, Gibsons
'64 ES330TDC
'74 Les Paul Custom
'60 Melody Maker


----------



## Alex Csank

puckhead said:


> I only have a couple to contribute:
> 
> 1949 Gibson's lapsteel (oops, cell phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> early 60's Hofner archtop


Yeah...but WHAT a couple!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alex Csank

Electraglide said:


> A poll after my own heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the Kent and the Saga II get a fair bit of play. The other Kents, the Mansfield and the others come out as the mood strikes me. Sometimes the newer ones come out but I like the sound and feel of the older ones. And a dream guitar? Well, a Norma semi-hollow would be interesting, as would a Polaris I and III. And the weekend's coming so who knows what I'll find. Mind you I went out last weekend, looked at a few guitars including a 1950 Kay Flattop and came home with a new, to me, bike. And according to a brochure on E-bay, my Kent Hollowbody is from '64. The pic isn't clear enough to read the model tho.


Can I have your life Electraglide??? I'm busy looking for work here in Montreal and miss having ANY of my guitars with me while I'm staying with my buddy here...I'm kind of having Guitar withdrawls, to say nothing about not having either a bike or even an Alfa Romeo here!!


----------



## Electraglide

I'll think about it.


----------



## Mooh

I don't have any particular vintage lust, though a nice '58 Tele would be nice, especially if it was made in the month of my birth. What really turns my crank is the memory of my own instruments when they were not vintage, like the early and mid '70s Tele Deluxe, Tele Bass, '50s Fender lapsteel, '60s Gibson B-20 flattop, and various and sundry other Fenders. When they invent a wayback machine I'm going to go back and stop myself from selling those.

Currently I don't have anything major in the way of vintage, except for a well worn '79 Beneteau flattop, and several acoustic beaters in various states of disrepair (none of them particularly desirable).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide

'tis why I have the guitars and amps I have. To me they sound the way they did in the '60s and '70s. And Alex, thought about it and no.


----------



## erwinvesper

I have a 1976 Musicman Stingray II - most people think this is a bass, but I am referring to the six string electrics of the time. all black with chrome hardware and in immaculate condition, but she's a tank, weighing in just over 11 pounds. I also have a 1974 Les Paul Standard (just got it and love it!). Next to the MusicMan, the LP seems light at 9.5 pounds. My other guitars are too young to call vintage - early 80s...


----------



## greco

OOPs...Sorry.... I goofed. My MIJ Greco 335 copy is '80 or '81...I'm disqualified (and I put my choice in the poll)

Cheers


----------



## Alex Csank

greco said:


> OOPs...Sorry.... I goofed. My MIJ Greco 335 copy is '80 or '81...I'm disqualified (and I put my choice in the poll)
> 
> Cheers


Dave, I'm not sure that there is really any final word about the real definition of 'vintage'. To me, your Greco certainly qualifies...just in 'cool' factor if nothing else!


----------



## ronmac

Other than some junk acoustics, my only pre-1980 instrument is my 1977 MIJ Electra "Elvin Bishop 335". I added the Bigsby.


----------



## tpbiii

We are not too into old electrics, but here are a couple -- Fender Coronados -- '67 Lake Placid Blue and a '68 Wildwood


----------



## Alex Csank

tpbiii said:


> We are not too into old electrics, but here are a couple -- Fender Coronados --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '67 Lake Placid Blue and a '68 Wildwood


They don't have to be electrics! But, those are nice Coronados, man!


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## dwagar

beautiful Junior man.


----------



## Swervin55

Thanks Don. We're the same age (born in '55).


----------



## Alex Csank

That Junior is in great condition! What year? What's its story? She is truly a beauty!


----------



## dwagar

Swervin55 said:


> Thanks Don. We're the same age (born in '55).


That's awesome. I wish I could do that, but I was born in '52 - those LPs are a bit out of my reach. Maybe someday. I did just pick up a '47 Hammond CV. That might have to do.


----------



## Johnny

Nice collection there Alex. I'm speaking for myself, but the vintage guitars I have collected also fall into MIJ category or the USA Dano, Harmony, Silvertone lines...perhaps because they are usually had for a much lesser price than the big boys: Fender & Gibson. I also like the fact the the guitar styles are somewhat out of the norm.


----------



## Johnny

tpbiii said:


> We are not too into old electrics, but here are a couple -- Fender Coronados -- '67 Lake Placid Blue and a '68 Wildwood


Those Coronados are SWEEET! They look really great together! NICE!


----------



## Johnny

Some of my vintage guitars from the "USA other" category:

Lefty Guild Starfire in Emerald Green from 1969 (my birth year)









Lefty Harmony Meteor H60









Harmony Hollywood H41 with 2 DeArmond Gold Foil pups









Danelectro Trio: Convertible, 1304 U1, 4011 Hand Vibrato Batwing headstock


----------



## jazzmaster61

My vintage is a 73 Jag which i love.I,d love to get a 1965 Saturn---Eaton,s catalogue 2-pickup model,similar to the Kent,solid body.


----------



## sneakypete

dated 1950 on the label Kiso Suzuki...












1948 Suzuki...











just one of my old Yamahas...this one is from the early `50s...


----------



## sneakypete

early to mid `60s Yamaha...have lots of these...






















the old Yamaha Dynamics came in several colors...few more from the early to mid `60s


----------



## sneakypete

on the left...a 1961 S. Yairi...on the right a No. 150 Yamaha early `60s classical type...











back view...











won`t post pics of all the ones I have, just too many.


----------



## faracaster

Vintage Gibson is my current addiction.

I just bought a 61' SG/LP Standard not long before Christmas (actually two of them......one with a repaired body and one original).
I recently sold the repaired one to a friend (he was over the moon about it so, I had to do it) and the other currently is my "go to" guitar. SOOOO much great tone.


----------



## dwagar

faracaster said:


> Vintage Gibson is my current addiction.
> 
> I just bought a 61' SG/LP Standard


awesome, let's hear a bit of Derek Trucks on there


----------



## Alex Csank

Sneakypete: WOW!!! Just WOW!!! You have a VERY impressive collection of rare and beautiful Japanese guitars! 



faracaster said:


> I just bought a 61' SG/LP Standard not long before Christmas (actually two of them......one with a repaired body and one original).
> I recently sold the repaired one to a friend (he was over the moon about it so, I had to do it) and the other currently is my "go to" guitar. SOOOO much great tone.


Faracaster: Those '61 SGs are 'dream guitars'! Nicely played, man... nicely played!


----------



## Big_Daddy

Well, here are mine...

1974 Fender Mustang Bass










1932 May Bell (my dad's first guitar)










1964 Gibson Southern Jumbo










1964 Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Alex Csank

Cool stuff BigDaddy-O!


----------



## bluesmostly

I have 3:

A very unusual 1964 MIJ Noble,Mosrite style semi-hollow, I was selling it at one point but no takers so I still have it and am glad. Very different tone, but I mostly use it unplugged for practice. 

1979 Ibanez Artist - this thing is the best tone-monster I have ever played, it is so well made. 

1964 Gibson Firebird III - it is black, I have never seen another vintage black FB. It has tons of tone and mojo.


----------



## faracaster

bluesmostly said:


> 1964 Gibson Firebird III - it is black, I have never seen another vintage black FB. It has tons of tone and mojo.


.......and sexy.......I've seen pix of that guitar and all I can say is.......me likey.


Any chance of posting pix of these three David?


----------



## Robert1950

bluesmostly said:


> 1979 Ibanez Artist - this thing is the best tone-monster I have ever played, it is so well made.


Okay, I would REALLY like to see pictures of this,... pleeeeeeeeezzzzzz !!!


----------



## bluesmostly

OK, I'll grab the camera. I should get updated pics of my guitars anyway... I'll be back.


----------



## Alex Csank

Please post your photos!:thanks5qx:


----------



## Mr Yerp

Old faithful.....'73. 57 Classics put in recently....







[/IMG]


----------



## wingsfan

I don't own any vintage guitars at the moment, but a an old tri-cone or Dobro would empty my bank account and anger
the wife.


----------



## bluesmostly

[/IMG]

this is the 1964 Noble. I have never seen another Noble guitar. It is like a Mosrite only the horns are not in reverse. It is a very unique and interesting sounding guitar, nice semi-hollow thing happening. It is bigger than your average solid body of course and very well made. 








[/IMG]

1979 Ibanez Artist. This has the fattest, juiciest, richest humbucker tones I have ever played. It has alot of other tone options with the coil split, and even the out of phase thing, but the HB sound rules with this beast. Ibanez's post-lawsuit answer, and mine too, to the classic Les Paul style of tone. 








[/IMG]

1964 Firebird III. This would be my most expensive guitar, I paid about $4000 about 10 years ago. I think I am the 3rd owner. It had a headstock crack like so many did, it was professionally repaired and very well done. the nut is not original, everything else is as it was. It has a few dings and scratches but is in great condition for a gal pushin' 50.

I have always liked the FB since I saw one of my earliest guitar hero's playing one back in the early 70's; yup, good ol Johnny Winter. I had never seen a vintage Black one before. As you can tell, I am partial to black. I love the tone this thing creates. It is bright and punchy but also very thick and 3d. Those mini HB's are the best of both worlds between the strat and les paul tones imo.


----------



## Alex Csank

Fabulous gear there David and Mr. Yerp! Those are gorgeous guitars! I especially love that Firebird!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swervin55

here's a few more...

'77 Deluxe (Kalamazoo)










'72 Deluxe










'68 Tele


----------



## vasthorizon

'68 SG Special


----------



## Alex Csank

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Thornton Davis

I voted for Japanese, I thik you can tell why.










My two Kawai made T2-B Teardrop Semi-Acoustic basses. The Redburst is a Raven and the Sunburst Kawai. Both are from 1967. They play and sound great.

TD


----------



## Alex Csank

Thornton Davis said:


> I voted for Japanese, I thik you can tell why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two Kawai made T2-B Teardrop Semi-Acoustic basses. The Redburst is a Raven and the Sunburst Kawai. Both are from 1967. They play and sound great.
> 
> TD


Beautiful! You're cheating by having two however!!!! That means somebody else is missing one of those beauties!


----------



## bluesmostly

Thornton Davis said:


> I voted for Japanese, I thik you can tell why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two Kawai made T2-B Teardrop Semi-Acoustic basses. The Redburst is a Raven and the Sunburst Kawai. Both are from 1967. They play and sound great.
> 
> TD


never seen anything like those, they are way cool. how do they sound unplugged thornton?


----------



## Thornton Davis

bluesmostly said:


> never seen anything like those, they are way cool. how do they sound unplugged thornton?


Well, they're just like any other semi-acoustic bass from the 60's sound wise when unplugged. 

TD


----------



## Thornton Davis

Here's a updated photo of the two. The Sunburst Kawai, has now been fully restored back to its original condition using original parts except for the pickguard which was custom made. The Raven was in original condition and didn't require anything other than a setup. 









TD


----------



## rollingdam

My 1960 Gretsch Single Anniversary with the stripped finish and Gibsonized headstock


----------



## Electraglide

On the stands, the Canora, the Framus, the SagaII and the Kent. All pre 1970. On the double stand are the Peavey and the Cort. They're not that old. The solid bodied guitars won't come out of storage until all my sons stuff is out of my basement. Until then I'm stuck playing these thru the Traynor and the Arc.


----------



## xbolt

72 Custom



74 20th Anniversary Custom










55 Guild Aristocrat


----------



## bluesmostly

cool collections Electraglide and Xbolt, I esp like the 72 custom and I am not a fan of LP style guitars for the most part. Electra, I want to see that solid body collection!


----------



## Robert1950

Can't believe I didn't show this earlier. 1978-80 MIJ Epiphone Riviera


----------



## hummingway

I have quite a few vintage instruments. Of the ones I have the 57 Gretsch Country Club and 57 Corvette I'm pretty fond of. The best sounding squareneck I've heard is the 28 Style 1 National I own. I like the old tricones a lot. 

Here's the list of ones I don't have that I've always thought were nice:

72 Fender Telecaster Deluxe
Gibson LP Gold Top w/P90's could be a couple of years. A 69 if it's light enough or a 56.
59 Gibson LP Junior
58 Fender Stratocaster
52 Fender Telecaster
56 Gibson Byrdland
57 Gibson L5 CES
69 Fender Telecaster Thinline


----------



## mrmatt1972

The only electric guitar I still own is an Ibanez RG from the 80s. Does that count as vintage by now?


----------



## Alex Csank

mrmatt1972 said:


> The only electric guitar I still own is an Ibanez RG from the 80s. Does that count as vintage by now?


"Vintage" is a hotly debated term as applied to guitars. Your Ibanez is a nice older guitar. I would call it vintage, but many would not.


----------



## Perkinsfan

I'd have to go with my Vox.


----------



## Franky Fargon

Humm..I have a few Vintage guitars,most from the early 60's.
But my best one has to be The 63 Res-o-Glass Supro Sahara









It ain't no precision tool...But i'm ain't no precision worker! 

Peace
Frank


----------



## Alex Csank

Franky Fargon said:


> Humm..I have a few Vintage guitars,most from the early 60's. But my best one has to be The 63 Res-o-Glass Supro Sahara
> 
> It ain't no precision tool...But i'm ain't no precision worker!
> 
> Peace
> Frank


Gorgeous! Those old 'Res-O-Glas' guitars are great! I'd love to find an affordable 'Map' Valco/National!


----------



## al3d

Alex Csank said:


> "Vintage" is a hotly debated term as applied to guitars. Your Ibanez is a nice older guitar. I would call it vintage, but many would not.


Vintage is Not only determined by age. OLD..does not mean Vintage basically. it's a combination of many factors....for exemple..and old silvertone sold by sears in the 70's was a POS then..and is still a POS now, some people are trying to find some sort of Mojo to those guitars just in order to cash in on the "vinage" craze. Not even ALL fender or Gibson guitars will turn out to be true vintage instruments.

My Dad's neighbors has an old 1979 LADA...the russian car..and trust me..even at over 30 years old..it AIN'T a Vintage car..LOL


----------



## Alex Csank

al3d said:


> Vintage is Not only determined by age. OLD..does not mean Vintage basically. it's a combination of many factors....for exemple..and old silvertone sold by sears in the 70's was a POS then..and is still a POS now, some people are trying to find some sort of Mojo to those guitars just in order to cash in on the "vinage" craze. Not even ALL fender or Gibson guitars will turn out to be true vintage instruments.
> 
> My Dad's neighbors has an old 1979 LADA...the russian car..and trust me..even at over 30 years old..it AIN'T a Vintage car..LOL


Al, that is just YOUR opinion. 'Vintage' is a hotly-debated term. The fact is that there are some very nice old 'Silvertones', and some wonderful Japanese guitars from the '60s through the '80s and many other guitars which are now considered 'Vintage', even - reluctantly - by the snobby "experts".

I am a 'vintage' car collector and am also quite involved with that side of the 'Vintage' world, and those old Ladas will also be 'Vintage' someday, just like the many P.O.S. American muscle cars which were crap when new, and are still crap today, but sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars. 'Vintage' has nothing to do with actual quality. It has much more to do with a combination of age and a very hard to determine factor of desirability. And 'desirability' does not always equal 'expensive'. I think that the term you are using as 'Vintage' should actually be: "EXPENSIVE", not "Vintage". There's a big difference. But, of course you are always entitled to your opinions.

In any event, I'm not going to get into this argument again on Christmas day. Even atheists like me don't relish a fight during the holidays!


----------



## al3d

Not a question of a Fight..and it's not MY opinion..but rather what i've read over the years in books, magazine, etc etc.... My describtion does not mean expensive...but it does stick to the word with time. I never said some Japanese guitars could not be vintage..i mean some of those Tokai LP's are very cool and collectable. Most of what i read in the world of "vintage" instruments will exclude pretty much anything mass produced at some point. That's why lot of fender guys..consider anything done by CBS from the late 60's not to be even considered a Vintage instruments. The price difference is considerably high as well. By your definition..anything older then 30 years old is a Vintage instrument!....



Alex Csank said:


> Al, that is just YOUR opinion. 'Vintage' is a hotly-debated term. The fact is that there are some very nice old 'Silvertones', and some wonderful Japanese guitars from the '60s through the '80s and many other guitars which are now considered 'Vintage', even - reluctantly - by the snobby "experts".
> 
> I am a 'vintage' car collector and am also quite involved with that side of the 'Vintage' world, and those old Ladas will also be 'Vintage' someday. I think that the term you are using as 'Vintage' should actually be: "EXPENSIVE", not "Vintage". There's a big difference. But, of course you are always entitled to your opinions.
> 
> I any event, I'm not going to get into this argument again on Christmas day. Even atheists like me don't relish a fight during the holidays!


----------



## faracaster

Franky Fargon said:


> Humm..I have a few Vintage guitars,most from the early 60's.
> But my best one has to be The 63 Res-o-Glass Supro Sahara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't no precision tool...But i'm ain't no precision worker!
> 
> Peace
> Frank





VERY cool Frankie !!!! Love those old Supro's.


----------



## faracaster

Alex Csank said:


> Al, that is just YOUR opinion. 'Vintage' is a hotly-debated term. The fact is that there are some very nice old 'Silvertones', and some wonderful Japanese guitars from the '60s through the '80s and many other guitars which are now considered 'Vintage', even - reluctantly - by the snobby "experts".
> 
> I am a 'vintage' car collector and am also quite involved with that side of the 'Vintage' world, and those old Ladas will also be 'Vintage' someday, just like the many P.O.S. American muscle cars which were crap when new, and are still crap today, but sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars. 'Vintage' has nothing to do with actual quality. It has much more to do with a combination of age and a very hard to determine factor of desirability. And 'desirability' does not always equal 'expensive'. I think that the term you are using as 'Vintage' should actually be: "EXPENSIVE", not "Vintage". There's a big difference. But, of course you are always entitled to your opinions.
> 
> In any event, I'm not going to get into this argument again on Christmas day. Even atheists like me don't relish a fight during the holidays!





al3d said:


> Not a question of a Fight..and it's not MY opinion..but rather what i've read over the years in books, magazine, etc etc.... My describtion does not mean expensive...but it does stick to the word with time. I never said some Japanese guitars could not be vintage..i mean some of those Tokai LP's are very cool and collectable. Most of what i read in the world of "vintage" instruments will exclude pretty much anything mass produced at some point. That's why lot of fender guys..consider anything done by CBS from the late 60's not to be even considered a Vintage instruments. The price difference is considerably high as well. By your definition..anything older then 30 years old is a Vintage instrument!....


 
Gentlemen, Gentlemen......let's not bicker about semantics.

Many years ago, in my world, vintage used to mean.....old, high quality.....higher priced. Those descriptors were certainly not true for every old Fender, Gibson or Gretsch guitar. But in general a lot of vintage guitars were of a higher quality than their 70's, early 80's counterparts. That is not the case now. Vintage means anything over a certain age. And in some circles, anything over 20-25 years is considered vintage. When I bought my 56' Strat in 1973-74. It was considered a vintage guitar. It was not even 20 years old yet !!!! BUT....enough changes had occurred at Fender and with their products that the era that the guitar came from and where the company was at then made for a clear distinction between a 56' Strat and a 74' Strat. So the word vintage was applied. As was a premium in price. This clear delineation in vintage vs new was more a result of product and regime change rather then age.
Now, vintage means over a certain age regardless of quality. Most times a certain price shift upwards accompanies this term. And that is important to remember. Vintage does not equate to better but it almost certainly elevates the "for sale" price. Because of this I have a hard time calling a (no offence to owners of this guitar) 74' Les Paul Deluxe "vintage". These guitars, when new, were most certainly pale cousins to their 50's humbucker equipped ancestors. AND there wasn't even 20 years between the 58' Burst and the 74' LP Dlx. But...back then, that was how things got compared. Not the case now. Those two LP's are in separate leagues of their own. The 74' certainly qualifies as a vintage guitar on all levels. It has a 70's vibe, look, feel and sound. It is 38 years old and people love them for different reasons.
BUT there is exceptions to the rules. There are "vintage" items that do not follow the monetary upward trajectory taken by most. Take for example early Mesa Boogie Mark I amps. They are the beginnings of the modern amp as we know it today. They were and still are used by many rock stars on record. At least one bona fide Guitar God still uses his on every album and concert he plays. But, for some reason....they do not command a premium. As a matter of fact they are downright BARGAINS today !!!! (which I'm delighted about, cause I love their tone). But rarely do I hear them called vintage amps. They qualify on every aspect. The one I own is 33 years old, original parts, discontinued model, and has it's own tone. But no vintage tag or price.
I guess some items are just overlooked.

Getting back to our little discussion here. Yes Silvertones, Supros, Tokai's, Pan's, Kent's, are now vintage along with the Gibsons, Fender's and Gretsch's. As for WHEN to apply the term....20 years....25 years.....The term VINTAGE these days usually gets applied when someone thinks they can make some money or garner interest in something they have for sale. "I have a VINTAGE 2004 PRS for sale "

I have some interest in that vintage LADA if it ever comes up for sale.


----------



## Guitar101

I would like to solve the issue of "vintage" as it pertains to guitars once and for all . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .Oh, never mind.


----------



## Roryfan

My fave is a featherweight 1965 SG Jr that's been beat to hell but sounds massive. Also partial to a 1972 Tele Thinline that's a couple of months older than me (the RI wide range pups are not the same). BTW if anyone is in need of a left nut, please find me a black/maple strat from Sept/72 & I'll trade. 

Amps are a 1960 Champ (tweed), 1962 Princeton & a 1966 Vibrolux Reverb. Brown amps don't get enough love, but that Princeton will follow me to the grave, Viking style.


----------



## Electraglide

Shall we say for now that vintage like beauty is in the eye of the beholder and leave it like that until next year....only a week. @Alex....I'm a dyslexic agnostic. I'm not too sure if there's a dog. @Franky....that Supro would look good plugged into my Symphonic MA1. Now to find some adapters and see if I can plug this toque with built in speakers into a guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

I voted other for the simple fact that I want the best guitar for my budget. There is no way that a guitar produced 30 years ago is going to be as good as one that is produced today. The advances in electronics and other manufacturing aspects are way more advanced on today's guitars that they were in the 1980's.


----------



## hummingway

On the other hand quality timber was more pleniful in the 60's by the 70's wood quality was dropping. Point to point wiring done by someone who knows how to tune it is also superior to integrated circuits and careful hand work on an instrument beats out machined instruments every time. Yes, it's possible to build good amps and guitars now and indeed there are some masterpieces being produced but that doesn't mean some of the fine instruments of the past don't reflect the care and love with which they were produced. Add to that the effect vibrating strings have on the wood that contains them and many instruments improve with age.


----------



## sneakypete

Steadfastly said:


> There is no way that a guitar produced 30 years ago is going to be as good as one that is produced today. The advances in electronics and other manufacturing aspects are way more advanced on today's guitars that they were in the 1980's.



I couldn`t disagree more.


----------



## al3d

sneakypete said:


> I couldn`t disagree more.


Yep same here.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I had a piece of plywood shaped like a guitar with rubber bands on it that my father made for me in about 1967


----------



## Fajah

Steadfastly said:


> There is no way that a guitar produced 30 years ago is going to be as good as one that is produced today. The advances in electronics and other manufacturing aspects are way more advanced on today's guitars that they were in the 1980's.


IMO, the cheaper guitars made in China are way better today then they used to be. SX and Douglas brands are a perfect example. However, I've feel that allot of higher end production guitars are not built as good as they used to be. I also find that the electronics in amps are nowhere near the quality they used to be.

To the original poll, I don't think I have a "favorite" vintage guitar. My Ovation Balladeer was built in 1968. I bought it new in 1970 and have loved playing it all these years. I voted Japanese only because I happen to own a "Mats" made guitar from the 60's. This was considered to be a cheap guitar back then, but I'll tell you that it has withstood the test of time.


----------



## al3d

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had a piece of plywood shaped like a guitar with rubber bands on it that my father made for me in about 1967


WOW...we wanna see picts.. if he made less then 5000 copies..it MIGHT be your ticket to retirement..


----------



## Diablo

faracaster said:


> Gentlemen, Gentlemen......let's not bicker about semantics.
> 
> Many years ago, in my world, vintage used to mean.....old, high quality.....higher priced. Those descriptors were certainly not true for every old Fender, Gibson or Gretsch guitar. But in general a lot of vintage guitars were of a higher quality than their 70's, early 80's counterparts. That is not the case now. *Vintage means anything over a certain age*. And in some circles, anything over 20-25 years is considered vintage. When I bought my 56' Strat in 1973-74. It was considered a vintage guitar. It was not even 20 years old yet !!!! BUT....enough changes had occurred at Fender and with their products that the era that the guitar came from and where the company was at then made for a clear distinction between a 56' Strat and a 74' Strat. So the word vintage was applied. As was a premium in price. This clear delineation in vintage vs new was more a result of product and regime change rather then age.
> Now, vintage means over a certain age regardless of quality. Most times a certain price shift upwards accompanies this term. And that is important to remember. Vintage does not equate to better but it almost certainly elevates the "for sale" price. Because of this I have a hard time calling a (no offence to owners of this guitar) 74' Les Paul Deluxe "vintage". These guitars, when new, were most certainly pale cousins to their 50's humbucker equipped ancestors. AND there wasn't even 20 years between the 58' Burst and the 74' LP Dlx. But...back then, that was how things got compared. Not the case now. Those two LP's are in separate leagues of their own. The 74' certainly qualifies as a vintage guitar on all levels. It has a 70's vibe, look, feel and sound. It is 38 years old and people love them for different reasons.
> BUT there is exceptions to the rules. There are "vintage" items that do not follow the monetary upward trajectory taken by most. Take for example early Mesa Boogie Mark I amps. They are the beginnings of the modern amp as we know it today. They were and still are used by many rock stars on record. At least one bona fide Guitar God still uses his on every album and concert he plays. But, for some reason....they do not command a premium. As a matter of fact they are downright BARGAINS today !!!! (which I'm delighted about, cause I love their tone). But rarely do I hear them called vintage amps. They qualify on every aspect. The one I own is 33 years old, original parts, discontinued model, and has it's own tone. But no vintage tag or price.
> I guess some items are just overlooked.
> 
> Getting back to our little discussion here. Yes Silvertones, Supros, Tokai's, Pan's, Kent's, are now vintage along with the Gibsons, Fender's and Gretsch's. As for WHEN to apply the term....20 years....25 years.....The term VINTAGE these days usually gets applied when someone thinks they can make some money or garner interest in something they have for sale. "I have a VINTAGE 2004 PRS for sale "
> 
> I have some interest in that vintage LADA if it ever comes up for sale.


Im with Al.
theres a difference between a "vintage" guitar or car, and just a really old one.
Just because some ppl have bastardized the word in order to make a few bucks, wont change my perception, and that of collectors far more serious than me.

Its like the way obese gals often refer to themselves as "curvy" or "voluptuous", which used to refer to a gal like Marilyn Monroe. Just because you say it that way, doesnt make it true.  It just confuses people.


----------



## shoretyus

> Its like the way obese gals often refer to themselves as "curvy" or "voluptuous", which used to refer to a gal like Marilyn Monroe. Just because you say it that way, doesnt make it true.  It just confuses people.


Language changes over time.... and if you say it enough ... the less educated believe it ..


----------



## al3d

Ah....the oldies..who does'nt like them..


----------



## Alex Csank

I think the word 'Vintage' is probably the problem for me. I think I would prefer the application of a better word like 'Collectible'. This is exactly the same issue as has been a discussion point for many years with collectors of things like old cars, motorcycles and other items like antique furniture and even art. A 'vintage' lamp can mean any old lamp, regardless of whether it is a 'collector's' item or not. In the automobile world, a 'vintage' car is a term applied to ANY car over (depending on where you come from) 20 or25 years of age. 'Vintage' Ford Pintos and AMC Gremlins are now going up in price and are even considered 'collectible' by some folks. Almost any older piece of junk motorcycle with the name Harley-Davidson, Indian, Triumph, Norton, Ariel, BMW, or other European or American nameplate is now considered a 'Vintage' motorcycle (note: these companies all produced some excellent bikes, but they each also produced some dogs). Even Timex watches from the '60s and '70s are now 'Vintage' watches.

With guitars and gear, there's a 'snobbiness' factor applied to certain brands and models which really have little to do with quality, playability or tone. I will never deny that an original '59 Gibson Lester, '40 Martin D-45, or a '62 Fender Stratocaster are all high-quality, well-built 'Vintage' guitars and certainly have earned their place of high-standing in the guitar collectors' "dream axe" world, but as has been written here by others, not every older Stratocaster is a high quality, fabulous guitar. Personally, I am an 'anti-snob'. I have met many famous people, driven lots of expensive machinery (and owned some), played some ridiculously expensive instruments and none of that impresses me. I find the desire to own shit just because of the nameplate, or because someone famous endorses it or uses it...or even worse, just because "it's more expensive" to be offensive and silly.


----------



## Diablo

Alex Csank said:


> I think the word 'Vintage' is probably the problem for me. I think I would prefer the application of a better word like 'Collectible'. This is exactly the same issue as has been a discussion point for many years with collectors of things like old cars, motorcycles and other items like antique furniture and even art. A 'vintage' lamp can mean any old lamp, regardless of whether it is a 'collector's' item or not. In the automobile world, a 'vintage' car is a term applied to ANY car over (depending on where you come from) 20 or25 years of age. 'Vintage' Ford Pintos and AMC Gremlins are now going up in price and are even considered 'collectible' by some folks. Almost any older piece of junk motorcycle with the name Harley-Davidson, Indian, Triumph, Norton, Ariel, BMW, or other European or American nameplate is now considered a 'Vintage' motorcycle (note: these companies all produced some excellent bikes, but they each also produced some dogs). Even Timex watches from the '60s and '70s are now 'Vintage' watches.
> 
> With guitars and gear, there's a 'snobbiness' factor applied to certain brands and models which really have little to do with quality, playability or tone. I will never deny that an original '59 Gibson Lester, '40 Martin D-45, or a '62 Fender Stratocaster are all high-quality, well-built 'Vintage' guitars and certainly have earned their place of high-standing in the guitar collectors' "dream axe" world, but as has been written here by others, not every older Stratocaster is a high quality, fabulous guitar. Personally, I am an 'anti-snob'. I have met many famous people, driven lots of expensive machinery (and owned some), played some ridiculously expensive instruments and none of that impresses me. I find the desire to own shit just because of the nameplate, or because someone famous endorses it or uses it...or even worse, just because "it's more expensive" to be offensive and silly.


Its true, "vintage" does get used in many ways. However, not all of them are age related. At the LCBO here, the section of wine for discerning tastes (with correspondingly higher price tags) is called "Vintages"....Not many of these wines are particularly old, they just have a certain cachet to them.
wiki does little to clear up the argument: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vintage


> *Vintage*, in wine-making, is the process of picking grapes and creating the finished product (see Harvest (wine)) . A *vintage wine* is one made from grapes that were all, or primarily, grown and harvested in a single specified year. In certain wines, it can denote quality, as in Port wine, where Port houses make and declare vintage Port in their best years. *From this tradition, a common, though incorrect, usage applies the term to any wine that is perceived to be particularly old or of a particularly high quality.*


so, maybe we're all saying to wrong.


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> I think the word 'Vintage' is probably the problem for me. I think I would prefer the application of a better word like 'Collectible'. This is exactly the same issue as has been a discussion point for many years with collectors of things like old cars, motorcycles and other items like antique furniture and even art. A 'vintage' lamp can mean any old lamp, regardless of whether it is a 'collector's' item or not. In the automobile world, a 'vintage' car is a term applied to ANY car over (depending on where you come from) 20 or25 years of age. 'Vintage' Ford Pintos and AMC Gremlins are now going up in price and are even considered 'collectible' by some folks. Almost any older piece of junk motorcycle with the name Harley-Davidson, Indian, Triumph, Norton, Ariel, BMW, or other European or American nameplate is now considered a 'Vintage' motorcycle (note: these companies all produced some excellent bikes, but they each also produced some dogs). Even Timex watches from the '60s and '70s are now 'Vintage' watches.
> 
> With guitars and gear, there's a 'snobbiness' factor applied to certain brands and models which really have little to do with quality, playability or tone. I will never deny that an original '59 Gibson Lester, '40 Martin D-45, or a '62 Fender Stratocaster are all high-quality, well-built 'Vintage' guitars and certainly have earned their place of high-standing in the guitar collectors' "dream axe" world, but as has been written here by others, not every older Stratocaster is a high quality, fabulous guitar. Personally, I am an 'anti-snob'. I have met many famous people, driven lots of expensive machinery (and owned some), played some ridiculously expensive instruments and none of that impresses me. I find the desire to own @#!*% just because of the nameplate, or because someone famous endorses it or uses it...or even worse, just because "it's more expensive" to be offensive and silly.


Very well put, Alex. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## hummingway

Diablo said:


> Its true, "vintage" does get used in many ways. However, not all of them are age related. At the LCBO here, the section of wine for discerning tastes (with correspondingly higher price tags) is called "Vintages"....Not many of these wines are particularly old, they just have a certain cachet to them.
> wiki does little to clear up the argument:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vintage
> 
> so, maybe we're all saying to wrong.


It does seem to mean different things in different situations and to different people. I think in wine it means the grapes are from one year. I tend to think of any guitar made before 1980 as vintage but don't think it means collectible. Collectible can be anything depending on the collector.


----------



## shoretyus

hummingway said:


> It does seem to mean different things in different situations and to different people. I think in wine it means the grapes are from one year. I tend to think of any guitar made before 1980 as vintage but don't think it means collectible. Collectible can be anything depending on the collector.


It seems that 10 yrs ago most stuff from the 70's was crap.....now it's vintage ...


----------



## Diablo

ya, Im really amazed at how some of the japanese stuff that was very affordable in the mid '80's (read: cheap) is now covetted, when back then noone would be caught dead on stage with one.
either we were too snobby back then, or some ppl have a fascination with the elusive mojo that supposedly comes with old gear.
I was playing with a guitarist for a few months whos primarily a Fender guy, but really liked my LP's, and was asking of their age...when I told him they varied from as old as '91 to as new as 2010, he kind of turned up his nose and said "ohh.....I'd be lookign for something from the mid-'70's" when I told him that that wasnt a particularly desirable era for LP's and he likely find somethign more recent of higher quality, he simply "ya, that doesnt matter to me". I had no retort. So apparently with guitars at least, age is a type of "quality" all on its own, to some.


----------



## sulphur

That's pretty funny that now MIJ guitars are sought after,
but you now get snobbery at new Gibbies? lol

Norlin era at that, nice.


----------



## shoretyus

> Norlin era at that, nice


 _"EWWW that's a CBS Fender.... "_


----------



## Electraglide

"Piece of junk motorcycle" Alex? 'round here them's fightin' words boy. I agree with Hummingway, any pre 1980 guitar should be considered vintage.


----------



## Wileyone

shoretyus said:


> It seems that 10 yrs ago most stuff from the 70's was crap.....now it's vintage ...


It's still crap. just more expensive crap. Especially Fender Strats looked at a 78 Strat a couple of weeks ago $3000 Dog. I know there not all Dogs but a good many of them were/are.


----------



## Alex Csank

Electraglide said:


> "Piece of junk motorcycle" Alex? 'round here them's fightin' words boy. I agree with Hummingway, any pre 1980 guitar should be considered vintage.


Hey Electraslide man... chill dude! What I added to that was: "(note: these companies all produced some excellent bikes, but they each also produced some dogs)." So, are you trying to tell me that the AMF period bikes, especially stuff like the Aermacchi-Harley Davidson SS-350 Sprint 4-stroke, and the 65cc AMF Harley-Davidson Leggero Mini Cycle two-stroke were great bikes? Yeah, they are Harley's versions of the CBS Fenders and the Norlin Gibsons. Now, if you want to fight anyway... well, seeing as I'm retired from the Navy, my motto has always been "Ready, Aye ready!"


----------



## deadear

Vintage in any other hobby is 25 years or more. That makes vintage mid eightees to me and I would consider many mid eightees guitars collectable now.


----------



## xbolt

Vintage? Collectable? 

I don't think it matters what people agree is "correct"
It would assume agreement among the authorities on the subject which is a bit of an oxymoron.
The experts say so? 
First, who qualifies himself as an expert?
or inversely, who qualifies someone else as an expert? Another expert?

Chicken/egg?
or just BS.

I like to just stick to discussing the variations/evolution according to chronology, not determine which is the best. I believe that for 99.99% of us, they are all better instruments than any of us can justify owning as musicians or "tone'o'philes"...Admiring the multitude of differences should be fun, not a competition of who knows what or how many we have...

I find that my circa 69 Mustang generates a beautiful tone when I press the gas pedal, it's not because I'm a good driver though...I'm no expert either, just my opinion.


----------



## sulphur

Nice ride xbolt! Bullit!

My bro in law has a beautiful '70 Mach I in Grabber orange.


----------



## GladIdidn'tsell

ummm, where is Ibanez???


----------



## Alex Csank

GladIdidn'tsell said:


> ummm, where is Ibanez???


As noted: If it isn't on the list, simply list it. Vintage 'Ibanez' falls under the category of "Japanese".


----------



## Wileyone

No Ibanez = No Poll.


----------



## Alex Csank

Wileyone said:


> No Ibanez = No Poll.


That's ridiculous. I didn't list Ibanez or about a hundred other names because of space limitations. I think I explained all of that pretty clearly in the list of brands. I have no disrespect of Ibanez and their many wonderful guitars. Just state what you have and check the box for 'Japanese'.


----------



## Wileyone

I can't cause there's no Ibanez.


----------



## Alex Csank

Wileyone said:


> I can't cause there's no Ibanez.


That's just a cop out. You vote "Japanese" and then write what you have in your post. There are far too many great brands to list them all individually.


----------



## Wileyone

Yet you list Rickenbacker.


----------



## Alex Csank

Wileyone said:


> Yet you list Rickenbacker.


Yes. I listed Rickenbacker. I did my best to make an adequate list. I apologize if it doesn't reflect your personal taste. The Rickenbacker guitars are highly prized by many Vintage guitar collectors and this is reflected in their pricing and their listings in literature, sales and auctions. If you wish to continue to argue with my choices, may I suggest that you make your complaint to my e-mail address, telephone number (listed below my signature) and/or via personal message (through this forum).

Thanks.


----------



## Wileyone

Alex Csank said:


> Yes. I listed Rickenbacker. I did my best to make an adequate list. I apologize if it doesn't reflect your personal taste. The Rickenbacker guitars are highly prized by many Vintage guitar collectors and this is reflected in their pricing and their listings in literature, sales and auctions. If you wish to continue to argue with my choices, may I suggest that you make your complaint to my e-mail address, telephone number (listed below my signature) and/or via personal message (through this forum).
> 
> Thanks.


I really don't think I was the only one that mentioned Ibanez.


----------



## Guest

Wileyone said:


> I really don't think I was the only one that mentioned Ibanez.


Three actually; two who talked about theirs and one confused newbie.
Start your own poll .. problem solved.

I chose 'other'. I have a '66 Harmony Rocket (US),
mid 70's pre-lespaul reborn Gession, made by Tokai (japan)
(before they branded their own guitars) and my current
project. An early 70's El Degas ES 345 (japan?).


----------



## Steadfastly

I don't think I would like to go back to driving my 1978 Rabbit and I feel the same way about my guitars. I buy used cars in good shape with low miles (KM's). It's usually the same with guitars, although guitars are a lot less expensive.


----------



## Alex Csank

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think I would like to go back to driving my 1978 Rabbit and I feel the same way about my guitars. I buy used cars in good shape with low miles (KM's). It's usually the same with guitars, although guitars are a lot less expensive.


Hmmm...OK,but would you consider owning and occasionally driving a 1966 VW Beetle in great condition? Obviously, vintage guitars aren't for everyone. But there are lots of us who love them!


----------



## Electraglide

Perhaps Alex should have put Ibanez in the European section then. All my "Vintage" Japanese guitars fall into the etc. area including two of my three Ibanez guitars. The third one is from China. So I guess that might go in other, but it's not old enough. And I'm not too sure if my Raven is a Tiesco or a Kawai.


----------



## rollingdam

1972 Martin D28


----------



## Alex Csank

rollingdam said:


> 1972 Martin D28


Wow! Sweet!


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> Hmmm...OK,but would you consider owning and occasionally driving a 1966 VW Beetle in great condition? Obviously, vintage guitars aren't for everyone. But there are lots of us who love them!


Alex: Yes, I realize lots of people who like vintage guitars, Many, though, I would hazard to guess, for the fact of collecting them rather than just for the tone alone because you can get a new guitar for less money and sometimes a lot less money with the same tone or so close that it's just chaff in the wind.

If I could get a good deal on one that was less than what I would pay new, I would consider it. I never buy anything just because it's old, vintage or a collector's item. I want the best I can get for my dollar, whether it's used or new or what's on the headstock or on the hood.


----------



## dino

I have an original 1962 Fender Strat and I also have a 1954 Japanese Custom Shop Strat that was reissued in 1991.


----------



## Roryfan

dino said:


> I have an original 1962 Fender Strat and I also have a 1954 Japanese Custom Shop Strat that was reissued in 1991.


Besides the obvious RW/maple thing, how much of a difference is there?


----------



## faracaster

dino said:


> I have an original 1962 Fender Strat and I also have a 1954 Japanese Custom Shop Strat that was reissued in 1991.


Hey Dino....would love to see a pic of that 62'. It's a red one isn't it?

cheers
pete


----------



## Alex Csank

Steadfastly said:


> Alex: Yes, I realize lots of people who like vintage guitars, Many, though, I would hazard to guess, for the fact of collecting them rather than just for the tone alone because you can get a new guitar for less money and sometimes a lot less money with the same tone or so close that it's just chaff in the wind.
> 
> If I could get a good deal on one that was less than what I would pay new, I would consider it. I never buy anything just because it's old, vintage or a collector's item. I want the best I can get for my dollar, whether it's used or new or what's on the headstock or on the hood.


OK Steadfastly, I hear you. What I want to know is: if you have no interest in vintage guitars, why are you bothering to comment here? Do you have something against collectors of vintage guitars, or are you trying to convince others to conform to your point of view or something? Frankly, I just don't understand your purpose in posting that you don't go for vintage guitars.


----------



## Alex Csank

dino said:


> I have an original 1962 Fender Strat and I also have a 1954 Japanese Custom Shop Strat that was reissued in 1991.


This posting is useless without pictures!:bow:


----------



## Spellcaster

I have two vintage MIJ guitars. One is my first guitar, a ZenOn bought new in 1965. The other is a recently restored 70 Conrad.










I also have an early 70's Raven Les Paul which is awaiting restoration.


----------



## Alex Csank

Spellcaster said:


> I have two vintage MIJ guitars. One is my first guitar, a ZenOn bought new in 1965. The other is a recently restored 70 Conrad.
> 
> I also have an early 70's Raven Les Paul which is awaiting restoration.


Hi Spellcaster! Do you know Erik at Ravencroft Farm?


----------



## Spellcaster

Hi Alex.....Sorry, I'd don't know that name. Where's Ravencroft Farm?


----------



## Alex Csank

Alex Csank said:


> Hi Spellcaster! Do you know Erik at Ravencroft Farm?


In Duncan... or just outside actually. They grow and sell catnip. I figured with your choice of Forum Name and location, you would probably know Erik and Michele.


----------



## Spellcaster

The Ravencroft Farm name seemed familiar. I may check into it. I've run into a couple of people here on the forum who used to live in this area.


----------



## Spikezone

WOW, does my '75 Les Paul Standard qualify as vintage? Cool!
-Mikey


----------



## al3d

Alex Csank said:


> Hmmm...OK,but would you consider owning and occasionally driving a 1966 VW Beetle in great condition? Obviously, vintage guitars aren't for everyone. But there are lots of us who love them!


I owned such a car..and not sure you ever did...but those Beetle SUCKED...bad driving..shitty heating system..WHEN it worked..LOL. So like i said as with Guitars...it's not vintage just cause it's old. a Mustang 66 is a Vintage car..a Beetle 66...just a 46 ueard old POS basically..


----------



## Alex Csank

Spikezone said:


> WOW, does my '75 Les Paul Standard qualify as vintage? Cool!
> -Mikey


Yes. I believe that a '75 Lester certainly does qualify as vintage.


----------



## Alex Csank

al3d said:


> I owned such a car..and not sure you ever did...but those Beetle SUCKED...bad driving..shitty heating system..WHEN it worked..LOL. So like i said as with Guitars...it's not vintage just cause it's old. a Mustang 66 is a Vintage car..a Beetle 66...just a 46 ueard old POS basically..


If you didn't like your Beetle,it is because it was poorly maintained and in poor condition. The old Beetles are now highly-regarded for what they were. They were never designed or manufactured to be compared with performance cars or luxury cars. They are VERY MUCH "Vintage" cars today! I owned two Beetles. I loved them for what they were: reliable, inexpensive, easy to fix, fun basic transportation machines. They were much more reliable than contemporary Mustangs in the '60s, and they are just as collectible today as any Mustang.


----------



## Electraglide

To a certain extent I'm with al3d on this one. Mid 60's Vdubs were crap. Yeah, they got good gas mileage for the day but the forced air heater boxes that rusted out along with a lot of other things rusting out sorta canceled that. Your windshield washer running off your spare tire and the gas powered optional heater were good ideas too....not. Carbs that froze at -1, thrilling. Rear wheels that collapsed in a sharp corner...whee. Hell, they even did away with the bud vases. On the plus side, they can be the basis for Dune Buggies and Trikes. As far as vintage goes? I suppose so but vintage is in the mind of the beholder I guess. As far as inexpensive and easy to fix, maybe, now. Not then. I've owned a few and worked as a Vdub mechanic for 6 yrs. At least they're a bit easier to work on than 1/4 ton jeeps and Duece and 1/2s. I guess they're as collectable as old (vintage) guitars and such. _Quansem Ilep. 

_


----------



## hummingway

Vintage refers to the years, collectible to whether anyone cares. With most items there is an arbitrary date that makes them vintage and with guitars previous to 1980 is generally considered vintage at this point in time. It makes no difference how you feel about it.

With cars it's a little clearer cut since there are legal definitions for the purpose of licencing and there are many car clubs to refer to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_car.


----------



## Alex Csank

Electraglide said:


> Mid 60's Vdubs were crap.


Hmmm... I wonder what you would say if I pointed out (correctly) that many old Harleys were also crap? I loved my '54 Police Special, but it leaked oil forever (even after a good rebuild, had the performance of a three-toed tree sloth, cornered like a '54 Buick (maybe worse actually) and was about as reliable as an Italian train schedule. However, the Beetles I had were actually quite reliable and with the newer ('not swing-axle) rear end, they cornered pretty safely and fairly quickly. I will certainly agree that the heater boxes and the rust factor were definite issues, but the rust issues were present in all cars and especially all European cars of the day.

I'll bet I'm in for some 'flames' now!:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## dino

My 1962 may be a custom color as it looks more orange than red but it may fall under the fiesta red.


----------



## faracaster

dino said:


> My 1962 may be a custom color as it looks more orange than red but it may fall under the fiesta red.


Well lets see a picture and we can....discuss.


----------



## Frenchy

Lots of Japan..... 

Currently enjoying a mid '70's Univox Jazz Bass.... Just amazing!

Great little instruments on a budget....


----------



## big frank

Playing and admiring my '67 Hagstrom Viking in tobacco sunburst.
Just sitting and watching the "Rocket" on CBC and strumming my old "Hag" during commercials and admiring it sitting in it's gold plush lined case in all it's Swedish glory.
Thinest neck ever!
An aquired taste; but very very nifty and in near mint condition.


----------



## Dan578867

Well Sorry i dont have any picutres everyone. But i can supply this link: Guitar EUREKA!: POST # 533 EBAY PRICE GUIDE: VINTAGE 60'S GOYA RANGEMASTER 12 STRING ELECTRIC EKO
This is the 12 string version of my 6 String. 

My Guitars:
Vintage: 1967 Goya Rangemaster. Dream guitar: To Play the Goya Rangemaster.
Why I say dream is I have the guitar with no electronics period or tailpiece. I have the original bridge piece and the rest of the guitar in its original case.
1969 Hofner 509

My other guitars are less than 15yrs old and are both good Yamaha's
Dan


----------



## Scottone

I play mostly newer guitars, but just picked up a Rickenbacker 480. Needs a bit of work, but it's a really cool peice.


----------



## Bohdan

I've got a '71 Les Paul Deluxe with TV JONES, and a '76 Black Strat!


----------



## bluesmostly

bohdan said:


> i've got a '71 les paul deluxe with tv jones, and a '76 black strat!


pictures please!


----------



## robare99

I've got a 1965 Gibson Firebird VII
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums...-8DF3-8CB4C1DC69BD-35530-00001EA3F583F24C.jpg

And a 1967 Harmony Meteor
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z398/robare99/c8125929.jpg


----------



## bluesmostly

robare99 said:


> I've got a 1965 Gibson Firebird VII
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums...-8DF3-8CB4C1DC69BD-35530-00001EA3F583F24C.jpg
> 
> And a 1967 Harmony Meteor
> http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z398/robare99/c8125929.jpg


tell me about that Bird robare! It looks amazing.


----------



## Shooter177

No Germany on the poll so no pics of my 2 late 60's framous's


----------



## Shooter177

Just kidding


----------



## loudtubeamps

Steadfastly said:


> I voted other for the simple fact that I want the best guitar for my budget. There is no way that a guitar produced 30 years ago is going to be as good as one that is produced today. The advances in electronics and other manufacturing aspects are way more advanced on today's guitars that they were in the 1980's.


Do you really believe that just because the technology has advanced, so to should the quality of the instrument?
Your comment would lead one to believe that a pre-war Martin would or could not be superior to a new build??


----------



## J-75

Content has been deleted.


----------



## loudtubeamps

Great topic.
I'm diggin' the pics. in this post, some old and really old instruments still in service.
If I was looking to score or rip somebody off, I would now know where to concentrate my search. 
Something to consider: Here for EVERYONE to see.
Just sayin'!
Cheers, d


----------



## J-75

Old: - hand crafted (dimensional variances)
- inferior plastic components/celluloid: tuners, pick guards, bindings
- superior metal items: tuners, pots, jacks
- limited/slow availability of models


New: - CNC controlled tolerances (potentially more consistent quality)
- new adhesives, plastics, finish options
- newer wood seasoning technologies
- tight legal restrictions on exotic woods
- richer selection of model variants available
- new Q/A assessment methods/technologies available


----------



## J-75

loudtubeamps said:


> Great topic.
> I'm diggin' the pics. in this post, some nice old and really old instruments still in service.
> If I was looking to score or rip somebody off, I would now know where to concentrate my search.
> Something to consider: Here for EVERYONE to see.
> Just sayin'!
> Cheers, d


So, where is the delete post button?


----------



## King Loudness

I have two, one being my '73 LP Custom and the other being a mid seventies Mann (MIJ) LP Special copy, set neck with P90s. I love 'em both.

W.


----------



## allanr

loudtubeamps said:


> Great topic.
> I'm diggin' the pics. in this post, some old and really old instruments still in service.
> If I was looking to score or rip somebody off, I would now know where to concentrate my search.
> Something to consider: Here for EVERYONE to see.
> Just sayin'!
> Cheers, d


Maybe... But living your life in paranoid fear of being ripped off is not the best lifestyle choice either.


----------



## Alex Csank

loudtubeamps said:


> Great topic.
> I'm diggin' the pics. in this post, some old and really old instruments still in service.
> If I was looking to score or rip somebody off, I would now know where to concentrate my search.
> Something to consider: Here for EVERYONE to see.
> Just sayin'!
> Cheers, d


Paranoia much? Jeebus Cripes dude, Almost all gear theft is done by local thieves who know the musician. The idea that someone would target somebody for a theft of their guitars through this forum is pretty far-fetched!


----------



## Spikezone

Alex Csank said:


> Yes. I believe that a '75 Lester certainly does qualify as vintage.


I might as well post another pic of it:










My old 75...I love it, but it certainly gets overshadowed by some of these other rarities in the thread for coolness...
-Mikey


----------



## krall

I flip guitars a lot, but these are the two I currently have:

Stripped down '54 Les Paul Junior:





Custom ordered '73 Les Paul Standard:


----------



## Electraglide

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Dressy029_zps0919c053.jpg
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Dressy024_zps0b54566b.jpg
My latest find. A '68 Silvertone 1405....or, when it was sold at Simpson Sears, a model 26930. Found it at the SPCA garage sale yesterday, Aside from being a little dusty, needing strings and missing the tuning knob everything works. The neck is straight and the finish is what you'd expect for a 45 year old guitar.
After some further "research" I don't think this is a 1405...the pick up is wrong. Original but no adjustable poles, more like a P-90 style.


----------



## krall

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Dressy029_zps0919c053.jpg
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Dressy024_zps0b54566b.jpg
> My latest find. A '68 Silvertone 1405....or, when it was sold at Simpson Sears, a model 26930. Found it at the SPCA garage sale yesterday, Aside from being a little dusty, needing strings and missing the tuning knob everything works. The neck is straight and the finish is what you'd expect for a 45 year old guitar.
> After some further "research" I don't think this is a 1405...the pick up is wrong. Original but no adjustable poles, more like a P-90 style.


Has a bit of a Mosrite look/shape to it..Very cool!


----------



## chinto

Old thread I know,but I'm new here, and new to guitars for that matter. 

Just started learning (can't even call it playing yet). Funny thing is as I have already picked up 3 guitars (I can see how some collections get out of hand!) 2 out of the 3 are what I would consider vintage. 

I have a mid 70's Norman studio 68 acoustic, and I just picked up this 60's Regent (japan) I believe. I bought this one cause I love the look and the price was right. Anyone got any info on this thing?


----------



## sulphur

Welcome chinto!

It appears to be a Teisco, of some sort...http://craigslistvintageguitarhunt.blogspot.ca/2009/07/teisco-regent-semi-hollow-in-sf-bay.html

Some info on Teisco is on this page...http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_t1.htm


----------

